# (V) KCS GAMING LAPTOP



## vlenzer1234 (5. Oktober 2016)

Moin allerseits,

verkaufe hier meinen 2 Jahre alten Gaming Laptop der Marke KCS GAMING (gekauft bei kiebel.de (Offenburg) mit Rechnung...


Intel Core i7 4710 MQ @ 2,5 GHz
NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX  970 6 GB
8 GB  RAM
128 GB SSD + 2 TB HDD Festplatte
16x DVD Rom Laufwerk/Brenner

leuchtende Tasatur, 
1 HDMI
1 USB 3.0
2 USB 2.0 Anschlüsse

Bilder trage ich nach.

Versand und Abholung bei mir zuhause möglich

MfG


----------

